# Looking for Players in Indianapolis, Ind.



## CrawlingChaos (Mar 11, 2002)

Looking for players in the Indianapolis area to joining in existing
 3rd edition D&D game I'm running.


----------



## Uruk (Mar 17, 2002)

We meet nearly every Sunday.  Our numbers fluctuate a lot though so I'm always keeping an eye out for some consistent players.


----------

